# Geekvape Frenzy pod system



## VapingSquid (2/5/19)

I know this is brand new, but looks like a fantastic pod system (bar the blatant Orion rip). Any vendors have these on track / order with a date?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (23/5/19)

No one? Is there no vendor is SA that has got any of these on order / pre-order / boat / train / donkey?
As my luck will have it, I'll buy something else and the next day these will get listed

Reactions: Like 1


----------

